# Limestone confirmation



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Can someone confirm this as Limestone? Im horrible with rock Id's. There is a lot of this nearby me, and thinking of trying some in my tank. Its faintly chalky on the fingers, and has fractures to it. Pretty sure its not granite. Thanks for the help!


168 by creepyduo, on Flickr


166 by creepyduo, on Flickr


165 by creepyduo, on Flickr


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

no way is that limestone... at least as limestone is called in australia.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Tried to do the vinegar test, But my vinegar is too diluted, so Im gonna pick up some good stuff today and try again.


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like limestone to me (hard to tell from just photos though). Where did you get it from? and where are you located?

Vinegar won't do anything to it, i've tried in the past.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

*** watched videos on it, it just sort of bubbles/fizzes. Not like you would expect peroxide to do, but just a little bit. I tried a small chunk in a cup of diluted vinegar we use to house train the dog. It bubbled some, but I need more convincing. I am in Tennessee. Lots of Limestone quarries here. One only about 3 miles or so away.


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, looks like eastern limestone we have here in PA too.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

well i must apologise for my original thoughts.

our limestone in west oz is totally different to what you guys call the same.wow how different we call things around the world hey :lol:

sorry about that and all the best to you :wink:


----------

